# 2 New Trainmaster Prerorders available - 135th Anniversary



## Moonlighting

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/135th

Thoroughly like both options. Thank you Ball for offering a no date chrono!! Ordered both the cannonball (blue) and a standard time!


----------



## HKwatchlover

Oh man... now I want that trainmaster standard time... been hoping to pick up a dressier Ball after getting my Hydrocarbon Airborne II. And for this price the features seem pretty good. I just wish the leather came on a deployant as this would be a perfect watch for business travel, but I don’t like to go through airports with a pin buckle strap. Somehow I don’t like how the steel bracelet looks, but if only there were more pictures beyond what’s on the site...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Yep, Ball really knocked it out of the park with these two. I really appreciate them leaving the date off the cannonball. I kinda wish they left it off the other one but I still love it. Would really be excited if they made something like the cannonball in 40mm.


----------



## surfuz

This preorder does not really bring something new to the table for me.

Would have preferred Ball use the new in house movement with increased PR.

I find it intriguing that Ball has in house movement, but is not bringing it out. It would have made sense in this trainmaster series.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## timefleas

Very few changes to either model other than reduced price for those wishing to circumvent the AD. All these pre-orders really look like is simply resetting their pricing structure to fit more in line with their actual aftermarket values--I owned the "original" Standard Time (and sold it for about their pre-order price), and this version looks identical in every way, other than purchase price. A good watch to be sure, but one where the date window should have been eliminated--otherwise, it was nice in that the crystal/dial is quite wide, with a narrow bezel, so though fairly small, relative to their other watches, actually has a bigger field to see the time. The Cannonball simply has some new color variations, with a cost savings on eliminating the date--should have been the reverse. Wouldn't waste my money on either at this point, but might look into a Standard Time at the new price structure in the aftermarket--should be had for $750 or less in half a year or so.


----------



## ChuckMiller

So, who is ordering?


----------



## HKwatchlover

Contemplating the trainmaster. I wish I had not recently purchased a SARX027, which is also an affordable 40mm dress watch with enamel dial. Otherwise the trainmaster is a no brainer, and I think it’s superior to the seiko with the tritium and thinner case. Having said that, I like the seiko enough not to want to flip it... decisions, decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson

HKwatchlover, the SARX027 is a gorgeous watch, but I agree this trainmaster is more appealing. I can relate to your dilemma. I own the SARX033 and would like to trade up for this trainmaster. Ball's new pricing, particularly on these pre-order watches, is a game changer.


----------



## MrDagon007

Are the dials enamel or "enamel colour"?

Also the chrono uses a 2824 + DD chrono module. You can see that from the side, since the buttons and crown do not line up.
That is not necessarily an issue, yet a knowledgeable friend of mine noted that these modules are a pain to service and are usually replaced in case of a problem, which seems expensive to me.
Otherwise I really like the chrono and that it is without a date which would not marry well with the dial font.

Here is a similar looking Longines, I think that its date window is a mistake:


----------



## ChuckMiller

I do not approve of how Ball is undercutting dealer sales but I have succumbed to this offer. I couldn't pass the chance to have a Trainmaster with my badge number as the serial number and a small retirement inscription.


----------



## hchj

I like the train master chrono more... reasonably priced imo, very tempted to order one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonygermano2

Love the standard. Very nice piece. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

What movement is that a regular ETA 2428?


----------



## Burningstorm

Do you mean ETA 2824? If so the robust all-rounder.


----------



## ChuckMiller

This Trainmaster uses the Ball RR1101 which cross references to an ETA 2892-A2. That is another reason I decided to get this.


----------



## digonline

I just registered so I could post in this forum. I have been mildly interested in adding a new watch to my modest collection. I was leaning heavily towards a 41 mm mechanical Longines Conquest (blue dial) that a local retailer reduced to $960 for me. I already have a sports watch though, a TAG Heuer Formula 1, and I have two watches with blue dials, so I hadn't pulled the trigger. Several days ago I noticed this pre-order that Ball is offering for their 135th Anniversary models. After a few days of deliberation I ordered the Standard Time with silver bracelet for $925. 

It's an excellent value at that price. It has Ball's version of the higher rated ETA 2892-A2 caliber, rather than the entry level ETA 2824 that most watches at this price point are equipped with. For comparison, the Tudor Black Bay 41 retails for $2,950 and it is equipped with the Tudor version of the ETA 2824. The Ball also has an enamel dial, another feature rarely found at this price. I have always favored watches with a white dial and blue hands, and am a big fan of second hands with a counterbalance. The "RR" is a classy touch. The diameter is 40 mm, which falls within my sweet spot (40-42 mm), and because it has a relatively thin bezel, most of that 40 mm is utilized by the dial, making it easier to read.

All in all it's a fine watch at an exceptional price. The obvious downside is waiting four months for the watch but it's not like I don't have other watches to wear in the meantime. This will be my first Ball watch so I will be curious to see my impressions after I receive it and own it for a while. The company certainly has an interesting backstory, and though they are not a mass market watch, the people who own them seem to swear by them. I hope I am as satisfied with mine.


----------



## paintingtiger

digonline said:


> I just registered so I could post in this forum. I have been mildly interested in adding a new watch to my modest collection. I was leaning heavily towards a 41 mm mechanical Longines Conquest (blue dial) that a local retailer reduced to $960 for me. I already have a sports watch though, a TAG Heuer Formula 1, and I have two watches with blue dials, so I hadn't pulled the trigger. Several days ago I noticed this pre-order that Ball is offering for their 135th Anniversary models. After a few days of deliberation I ordered the Standard Time with silver bracelet for $925.
> 
> It's an excellent value at that price. It has Ball's version of the higher rated ETA 2892-A2 caliber, rather than the entry level ETA 2824 that most watches at this price point are equipped with. For comparison, the Tudor Black Bay 41 retails for $2,950 and it is equipped with the Tudor version of the ETA 2824. The Ball also has an enamel dial, another feature rarely found at this price. I have always favored watches with a white dial and blue hands, and am a big fan of second hands with a counterbalance. The "RR" is a classy touch. The diameter is 40 mm, which falls within my sweet spot (40-42 mm), and because it has a relatively thin bezel, most of that 40 mm is utilized by the dial, making it easier to read.
> 
> All in all it's a fine watch at an exceptional price. The obvious downside is waiting four months for the watch but it's not like I don't have other watches to wear in the meantime. This will be my first Ball watch so I will be curious to see my impressions after I receive it and own it for a while. The company certainly has an interesting backstory, and though they are not a mass market watch, the people who own them seem to swear by them. I hope I am as satisfied with mine.


I think you're really gonna like this one. I have a white dial trainmaster, and they are beautiful watches. I especially like the clean, open dial on this one, and the movement is a plus. And at that price? Can't beat that!


----------



## Igorek

ChuckMiller said:


> This Trainmaster uses the Ball RR1101 which cross references to an ETA 2892-A2. That is another reason I decided to get this.


Correct, I already found out about the movement but thanks anyways.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

that blue chrono is pretty sweet


----------



## datglasstho

The Standard on steel will be my first Ball watch. Was looking at the black dial Fireman Enterprise, but an enamel dial <$1000 swayed me to this one. I also like vintage-inspired pieces (my first "nice" automatic was a vintage-inspired Seiko) so this suits that as well.


----------



## FloridaTime

Any idea of ship time for these watches?


----------



## ChuckMiller

FloridaTime said:


> Any idea of ship time for these watches?


The website, or maybe it is my order, says initial shipping is in September.


----------



## rborelli

I am seriously thinking of ordering one. I'm now to the watch scene so not sure how many companies do pre-orders and let you pick the serial number. The cool thing is I can get my RR man ID as the serial number.

Rob


----------



## ayuboi86

i have always been a fan of the standard time but refrained from pulling the trigger....the date looks awkwardly placed.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Sept is nearly here. I hope Ball comes through on their delivery date.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

ayuboi86 said:


> i have always been a fan of the standard time but refrained from pulling the trigger....the date looks awkwardly placed.


Agree on the date. It looks like they tried to shove it in but still wanted to keep the 3. Not as bad as having it in the 5 location though


----------



## ChuckMiller

12 days of September to go, but no contact from Ball yet.


----------



## bovi

Most of the one i like are 40mm which is too small for me


----------



## bovi

I want a trainmaster or something whic is at least 43-44


----------



## paintingtiger

bovi said:


> I want a trainmaster or something whic is at least 43-44


There are lots of them offered by Ball. Check out their website.


----------



## GT247

ChuckMiller said:


> 12 days of September to go, but no contact from Ball yet.


I've ordered as well and am experiencing my usual anxieties lol


----------



## GT247

Has anyone received their order?


----------



## ChuckMiller

Not I.


----------



## GT247

That's a bummer.... Please stay in touch about it if you do lol


----------



## ChuckMiller

From Ball:


Florine (BALL Watch Company SA) 
Oct 3, 09:56 CEST 
Hello Chuck,

Thank you for your message regarding your order n° 36267. 

The Trainmaster Standard Time 135 Anniversary was scheduled to be shipped in September. 
The production of your watch has been delayed and we will only be able to ship your order in October. 

All the watches have to go through accuracy and quality tests after production,
as these timepieces are customized and numbered,
it is hard to anticipate an exact shipping day until the watch actually comes out of the workshop.

You will receive a notification when your order leaves our Swiss factory.
We then ship it to our US distributor center who receives it from customs.
A tracking number will be provided by the forwarder when your order has been dispatched to your shipping address.

We're deeply sorry for the delay and we stay at your disposal.
Kind Regards,
Florine


----------



## GT247

Thank you kindly, Chuck.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Just received this:


----------



## GT247

Thank you, I was going to post that as well seeing as how I got that too but you beat me to it

Thank you


----------



## indejaus

i´ve just received the grey dial cannonball II, and sold the I black version. these are not simply my cup of tea.


----------



## GT247

Glad to hear you've received yours already


----------



## dealaddict

indejaus said:


> i´ve just received the grey dial cannonball II, and sold the I black version. these are not simply my cup of tea.


Can you post some pics? 

I don't know how I missed this. This standard looks awesome and the price is very good particularly with a enamel dial. The standard only comes in white dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

I received notice today the watch has left Switzerland and is enroute to the USA distributor. I think I'll have it on the wrist within 2 weeks.


----------



## GT247

I received notice mine are enroute as well. May good weather prevail and godspeed to the carrier pigeons.


----------



## wickets

The standard time model looks fantastic


----------



## GT247

I received my Standard Time today, it's very nice


----------



## wickets

GT247 said:


> I received my Standard Time today, it's very nice
> View attachment 13599399


If you ever get bored and want to switch it up with a starlight 3, drop me a note!! 🙂


----------



## Moonlighting

Congrats. I'm still waiting on word for my order. I ordered both the cannonball and the standard time.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Ball USA (St Petersburg/Clearwater FL) mailed it to me yesterday so I should have it waiting on me Saturday when I get back home.


----------



## GT247

.


----------



## Naturally

Mine arrived yesterday ....


----------



## paintingtiger

Naturally said:


> Mine arrived yesterday ....
> 
> View attachment 13618111


That is a gorgeous watch! Such a beautiful and balanced dial.


----------



## Moonlighting

I finally got a delivery confirmation that my watches are headed to America. So as I continue to wait, I found myself fumbling around the website looking over these watches and came across something different. When selecting the blue nato strap as an option, a new ball watch image appears. Maybe a future Trainmaster model in the works? Looks quite nice, to me.


----------



## wickets

nice find, but to my eye dial too bizzy and pet peeve: no contrast between lume size of hour and minute hands


----------



## GT247

Naturally said:


> Mine arrived yesterday ....
> 
> View attachment 13618111


Nice watch, thanks for posting it. I hope you enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Knuk

Classy looking piece of work.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Fresh from the oven.

20181107_091928 by Chuck M, on Flickr

20181107_091958 by Chuck M, on Flickr

20181107_092838 by Chuck M, on Flickr

20181107_092942 by Chuck M, on Flickr

20181107_093146 by Chuck M, on Flickr

2018-11-07_09-54-27 by Chuck M, on Flickr


----------



## paintingtiger

ChuckMiller said:


> Fresh from the oven.
> 
> 20181107_091928 by Chuck M, on Flickr
> 
> 20181107_091958 by Chuck M, on Flickr
> 
> 20181107_092838 by Chuck M, on Flickr
> 
> 20181107_092942 by Chuck M, on Flickr
> 
> 20181107_093146 by Chuck M, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-11-07_09-54-27 by Chuck M, on Flickr


That is sweet! How are you liking it?


----------



## ChuckMiller

paintingtiger said:


> That is sweet! How are you liking it?


I've had it on the wrist for 9 hours and it feels great. Light weight, thin, VERY legible dial contrast.

At first I thought the strap was a fraction short for me but now I like how little tang is left. It is soft and comfortable without being thin and dainty.


----------



## GT247

I'm in love with mine

Chuck, thank you for posting your pics they look great


----------



## GT247

I'm in love with mine

Chuck, thank you for posting your pics they look great


----------



## wickets

We need a lume pic!!!


----------



## ChuckMiller

Have you received the watch or any notifications from Ball?



digonline said:


> I just registered so I could post in this forum. I have been mildly interested in adding a new watch to my modest collection. I was leaning heavily towards a 41 mm mechanical Longines Conquest (blue dial) that a local retailer reduced to $960 for me. I already have a sports watch though, a TAG Heuer Formula 1, and I have two watches with blue dials, so I hadn't pulled the trigger. Several days ago I noticed this pre-order that Ball is offering for their 135th Anniversary models. After a few days of deliberation I ordered the Standard Time with silver bracelet for $925.
> 
> It's an excellent value at that price. It has Ball's version of the higher rated ETA 2892-A2 caliber, rather than the entry level ETA 2824 that most watches at this price point are equipped with. For comparison, the Tudor Black Bay 41 retails for $2,950 and it is equipped with the Tudor version of the ETA 2824. The Ball also has an enamel dial, another feature rarely found at this price. I have always favored watches with a white dial and blue hands, and am a big fan of second hands with a counterbalance. The "RR" is a classy touch. The diameter is 40 mm, which falls within my sweet spot (40-42 mm), and because it has a relatively thin bezel, most of that 40 mm is utilized by the dial, making it easier to read.
> 
> All in all it's a fine watch at an exceptional price. The obvious downside is waiting four months for the watch but it's not like I don't have other watches to wear in the meantime. This will be my first Ball watch so I will be curious to see my impressions after I receive it and own it for a while. The company certainly has an interesting backstory, and though they are not a mass market watch, the people who own them seem to swear by them. I hope I am as satisfied with mine.


----------



## ChuckMiller

GT247 said:


> .


What padded black strap and clasp is that?


----------



## GT247

ChuckMiller said:


> What padded black strap and clasp is that?


Chuck, I've switched straps since then, however, the strap shown was a generic make that was just alligator-textured leather.

I've since installed a Hadley Roma genuine lizard strap with a butterfly clasp. The lizard strap has less padding and is very soft I personally prefer the thicker padding but all in all the lizard strap is quite nice.


----------



## GT247

ChuckMiller said:


> What padded black strap and clasp is that?


Chuck, I've switched straps since then, however, the strap shown was a generic make that was just alligator-textured leather.

I've since installed a Hadley Roma genuine lizard strap with a butterfly clasp. The lizard strap has less padding and is very soft I personally prefer the thicker padding but all in all the lizard strap is quite nice.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Where is that picture?? 



GT247 said:


> Chuck, I've switched straps since then, however, the strap shown was a generic make that was just alligator-textured leather.
> 
> I've since installed a Hadley Roma genuine lizard strap with a butterfly clasp. The lizard strap has less padding and is very soft I personally prefer the thicker padding but all in all the lizard strap is quite nice.


----------



## GT247




----------



## Sparrowhawk

They missed doing the Ball & Co. with the 7 on the Cannonball...


----------



## ChuckMiller

Sparrowhawk said:


> They missed doing the Ball & Co. with the 7 on the Cannonball...


Has the Cannonball ever ... disregard. I see past photos where it has. Uncool, that 7 is very unique.


----------



## GT247

It's difficult to say that they "missed it" in regards to the 7. 

For sure I agree that it's odd the 7 doesn't have the lettering, however, it's true that historically the cannonball has had a different font completely in regards to the numerals at the hour markers. 

Based on images from previous versions cannonballs had the same font the latest Standard Time has but reviewing images at the beginning of this thread, the 7 is the same as what was released


----------



## GT247

It's difficult to say that they "missed it" in regards to the 7. 

For sure I agree that it's odd the 7 doesn't have the lettering, however, it's true that historically the cannonball has had a different font completely in regards to the numerals at the hour markers. 

Based on images from previous versions cannonballs had the same font the latest Standard Time has but reviewing images at the beginning of this thread, the 7 is the same as what was released


----------



## Moonlighting

My watches have arrived. Loving them both, though the standard time model does not have a screw down crown as was advertised (minor rant - I really like screw down crowns).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wickets

Wear in good health and if the lack of a screw down crown gets too much for you, send me a pm... I'm looking to buy one of these or you can have my starlight which FYI is screwed down tight!!! Haha


----------



## Moonlighting

wickets said:


> Wear in good health and if the lack of a screw down crown gets too much for you, send me a pm... I'm looking to buy one of these or you can have my starlight which FYI is screwed down tight!!! Haha


It wears beautifully thin, in part due to the domed crystal (and also due to the fact it's just really thin to begin with). It's a keeper.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT247

The crown thing was weird until I read that some high end divers are rated 300m water resistant and they have push pull crowns, now I don't even care lol


----------



## WhoIsI

Moonlighting said:


> It wears beautifully thin, in part due to the domed crystal (and also due to the fact it's just really thin to begin with). It's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great!!
It looks comfort with that thin profile.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## GT247

After a few weeks or however long it's been, I really admire this watch. I'm glad I bought it, I'm lucky to have gotten it at preorder, and I would get it at regular if I had to


----------

